# Underhill Hatchet



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I recently acquired a couple of boxes of old tools from my uncle who presumably got them from his father, my grandfather. At the bottom of the box was a hatchet. Cool. It was one of the last in line to get cleaned up. As I started to scrub off the rust a logo appeared:

Underhill Co. Boston


















A bit of internet research turned up the Underhill Edge Tool Co. dating from 1852-1890.
http://www.davistownmuseum.org/bioUnderhill.html

The thing that struck me kind of odd is that this is marked Boston. Reading the attached link all the manufacturing was done in New Hampshire and the office was located in Boston. Ebay searches turn up a small handful of tools that are all marked with New Hampshire in the logo. An oddity? A salesman sample? In any form, ill grind a new edge on the hatchet and get it back in working order. The handle, as shown in the pic, got a cleaning with some steel wool and Murphy's oil soap followed by a coat of thinned BLO.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

Its very cool you have so much of your familys history. They found the right care taker. We had a ax/hatchet with a square hole (maybe two inches) in the area of the stamp on yours. No idea where it is now and no idea what the hole was for. anyway good stuff, keep posting your progress.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

I was certainly lucky that my grandfather preserved a lot of his tools in the basement and that I have an uncle who doubles as a pack rat. Im reaping the benefits for sure. Lots of neat stuff buried in the relics. They will all have a good home with me until my little man gets old enough to handle weapons of destruction.


----------



## terryR (Jan 30, 2012)

Gorgeous hatchet, Stef! And more so since you are related! Love it.


----------



## 489tad (Feb 26, 2010)

I did a quick search and I am talking about a "Bell Systems" axe. Used by linemen. Square hole may have been used to tighten nuts. Not a lot of value. No linemen in our family.

I have my dads leather Gerstner tool box. Some of the tools belonged to my grandfather. Pretty neat to use something with family history.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Does that hatchet have a dimpled head? It may be a lathing hatchet and Boston would be the pattern.


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Ahhh indeed it does have a waffle/dimpled head. Thanks for clearing that up Joe. Coincidence happened to be they had an office in Boston. Off to find out what lathing is.

Edit - for cutting lath. That was pretty simple. Nail the lath with one end, hack it of with the other. Still doesn't make me like plaster.


----------



## Randy_ATX (Sep 18, 2011)

You are very fortunate - beautiful old hatchet.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Nice hatchet.


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

Congrats, Stef! Nice for you to volunteer as keeper of the family tools. You are doing your ancestors proud!


----------



## DocBailey (Dec 9, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1920-ad-Underhill-Lathing-Hatchets-Boston-Star-Maydoles-Nail-Hammers-/150817747715?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item231d703303


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Nice hatchet Stef. I have a couple of similar styled hatchets that I've always thought were roofing or shingling hatchets. Anyone know the difference between a lathing hatchet and a shingling hatchet, or are they one and the same?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Thanks Doc! Looks like its ether a 20 or a 30. 64 points on the head. I dig that kinda information.

I havent got the slightest clue on your question lol but id be into hearing an answer on it.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

My take on the subject - 
A true shingle hatchet has a notch under the blade for removing nails, lathing hatchet doesn't.
On a lathing hatchet the top line is straight and the top of the beveled edge doesn't flare upward so it can be used as a hammer in tight spaces. But the shingling hatchet can be just about any shape imaginable. If it looks a lot like a lathing hatchet, then look for the notch to see what it is. The Stanley #1 shingling hatchet looks like a big fat broadaxe head flaring up and down, with a hammer head on the other side and the notch underneath. Many of the older shingling hatchets had broader cutting edges than anything sold today.

You can buy generic "roofing" hatchets today. They shouldn't be confused with any of the above.


----------



## woodworker59 (May 16, 2012)

what a nice find, Its great that you have the chance to carry on the fine use of that tool in your family line for yet another generation.. and with little man coming up behind, two more generations.. Can't say they don't get there moneys worth out of tools at your house.. it looks like the perfect size for a carpenters hatchet. Do you know the weight?.. very nice Sir very nice indeed.. Papa


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I looked at my hatchets again. They are both identical, and newer than yours, but based on Joe's comments they must be lathing hatchets also. What's interesting is they are marked True Temper Genuine Underhill. In this case I think Underhill refers to the style or pattern rather than the manufacturer.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Well I learned something new today. That's what I love about this site.
The hatchet on the left is a lathing hatchet, similar to Stef's and the two I have. The one on the right is a shingling hatchet. They are similar but have some differences. On the shingling hatchet, note the nail slot Joe mentioned. The holes in the top are a shingle gauge, but I don't know exactly how it works. Some shingling hatchets are also sharpened on the bottom side to serve as sort of a draw knife for trimming wooden shingles.


----------



## racerglen (Oct 15, 2010)

Bob, the shingle guage holes alow you to set the same amount of overlap on a row of shingles, so you can have a straight line across that roof and a constant overlap..BUT don't forget the chalk line ;-)


----------



## Dex378 (Jan 31, 2016)

That's a beauty! Do you know The Underhill Edged Tool Co. real claim to fame (or should I say infamy?). They were the maker of the axe Lizzie Borden allegedly hacked her father and stepmother with! Some people collect Underhill products just for that! I don't collect for that reason but I have an Underhill splitting axe that I still use, great stuff!


----------

